# Arts and crafts anyone? Farm style.... pig processing.



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

The men are having arts and crafts this week on the Hillsite.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Lol lol sausage statues? Lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Absolutely!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Haha the best kind of arts and crafts, the kind that gives back. We will be doing some of that with some of these rams we have out there, in a couple of weeks! Then we have some turkeys that need to be done. Lots of work but oh so rewarding!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

And great idea with the table in the bricks! Those things are so flimsy sometimes. Didn't think about that!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> And great idea with the table in the bricks! Those things are so flimsy sometimes. Didn't think about that!


It makes the table just high enough for pig. When we do birds he puts whole cinderblocks under them. A frie d that we processed turkeys for for thanksgiving... told us we could have his dux... we need get them and do those. But dux are new to us. Eep! I got the wax.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> View attachment 198563
> The men are having arts and crafts this week on the Hillsite.


Do y'all eat the skin of the pig, or do you scrap it?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

AlabamaGirl said:


> Do y'all eat the skin of the pig, or do you scrap it?


Sometimes i will make cracklins with it. And some of the meat he leaves it on for smoking.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good eats at Hillsite to be sure!


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

That's what we need to be doing!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Good eats at Hillsite to be sure!


Thos one is dave's... the other guy lol! He goes back to florida tomorrow. We start ours tomorrow. I am tired already. Been a crazy week here for sure!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I got a gallon and 3/4 qt of leaf lard from one pig. Win!leaf lard is the most "clean" lard. It is great for pastries and pie crusts as it has no taste or scent. Other lard may have a slight taste and scent to it. If i strained what is left in the crockpot i am sure it would fill the other jar. Left jars are still hot. Right jars are almost completely cooled. This will be going to florida with dave and his coolers tomorrow. We still have three pigs left to do for is and a friend. I am the only lady here that does homemade lard. So i am set til mext year hopefully lol! If not i will have regular lard to do this to.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Lol arts and crafts! We almost had to do our own pigs this year (never done it before) but managed to find a local deer processor that can get them in next month. One day I’d like to harvest our own.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NDinKY said:


> Lol arts and crafts! We almost had to do our own pigs this year (never done it before) but managed to find a local deer processor that can get them in next month. One day I'd like to harvest our own.


We are a creative lot here. Hahahaha! Doing pig is not horrible just time consuming. The worst part is doing it in winter. This week jas been so stinkin cold and rainy. I felt bad for the guys monday a d tuesday as they were outside... but in the shop... for doing the first parts of it. Now that it is time to make cuts i do not mind it done in my kitchen.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Good eats at Hillsite to be sure!


We had fresh sausage for breaky this mornin with eggs from our chickens. It was yummy!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I can see the bacons!


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

That looks wonderful. My mouth is watering!!!

Our plan to raise pigs to take to the processor hasn't been working out so well. I have family coming out in March to help/ teach me how to do it myself. I should have called processors before I got feeder pigs, I had no idea you had to call months or years in advance, and the husband is not interested in butchering hogs. I'm kind of intimidated to do it alone not knowing what I'm doing (although my breed is smaller than commerical hogs). After these pigs are gone, I'm making tenative plans to convert their field into a goat pasture.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww geez...fresh side! So yummy! Great lard for pie crusts...geez you go girl! My mouth is still watering. I can smell that breakfast cooking! Yum yum!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

YUM! Nom nom nom girl ...I’m jealous!
Good job guys processing it all!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey @GoofyGoat ..I think @Sfgwife should have ALL OF US GREAT TGS goatees friends over for breakfast...dont you???:hubbahubba:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey @GoofyGoat ..I think @Sfgwife should have ALL OF US GREAT TGS goatees friends over for breakfast...dont you???:hubbahubba:


Absolutely! Then I can give her the polled nigi she wants too


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey @GoofyGoat ..I think @Sfgwife should have ALL OF US GREAT TGS goatees friends over for breakfast...dont you???:hubbahubba:


Well come on! I will surely feed ya'll!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Absolutely! Then I can give her the polled nigi she wants too


Hahaha. No my friend @BethJ needs merlin. She is an excellent goat mama.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Hahaha. No my friend @BethJ needs merlin. She is an excellent goat mama.


He's for sale too. I think distance though would make life difficult he's such a sweet little man it'll be very hard to see him move to a new home.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

I wish you could teleport him here! lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The lard is great for patch lubricant in the old flintlock rifles! (which we shoot, regularly).


----------

